# Pb de ponctuation dans le shell...



## Rollmops (13 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous 

j'ai un nom de dossier avec un slash

* Terminal / Shell *

qui apparaît avec deux points : dans le terminal

* Terminal : Shell
* 
Comment doit-on l'interpréter dans le shell ?

j'ai essayé :

Terminal / Shell

"Terminal / Shell"

Terminal : Shell (espace "normal" avant et après les : ) 

"Terminal : Shell" (idem mais avec guillemets)  

Terminal : Shell     (espace "fine" avant et après les : )

"Terminal : Shell" (idem mais avec guillemets)  

C'est toujours :  *"No such file or directory"
* 
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un p'tit coup de main ?

Merci


----------



## ntx (13 Juin 2007)

Rollmops a dit:


> j'ai un nom de dossier avec un slash


C'est pas malin  
Essaye :


> Terminal \/ Shell


ou si tu as aussi des espaces:


> Terminal\ \/\ Shell



Tu peux aussi d&#233;poser ton dossier dans ta fen&#234;tre de terminal, tu auras le nom qui s'affichera, format&#233; comme il le faut.


----------



## steiner (13 Juin 2007)

EDIT : Oups j'ai lu trop vite le post et j'ai rien capt&#233; au probl&#232;me je pense car j'ai pas fais la diff&#233;rence entre shell et terminal. D&#233;sol&#233; 

Ou alors rends toi dans le sous dossier et une fois que tu y es 
(tape ls avant pour v&#233;rifier que le dossier y es bien) 
puis si tu veux aller ds le dossier terminal machin la bah tape genre
cd term puis tape sur tab ca completera le nom pour toi


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2007)

Cela devrait  marcher avec les double-quotes et le ':' (je viens de tester).


----------



## Rollmops (14 Juin 2007)

Ok, merci


----------



## Warflo (14 Juin 2007)

A mon avis renomme ton dossier, ça vaudra mieux.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2007)

Judicieuse remarque. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, s'en tenir &#224; 0-9a-zA-Z plus '.' '_' et '-' sera pr&#233;f&#233;rable.


----------



## Rollmops (16 Juin 2007)

Ok Merci .


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2007)

http://unixjunkie.blogspot.com/2006/08/old-but-useful-shell-tricks.html


----------

